# Bird-Bird's Tail Feather Look Strange



## Howard Nye (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi all,

I've noticed my pigeon Bird-Bird's tail feathers looking strange for the past few days; images are attached. He's a flightless indoor non-releasable pigeon who lives in my house and whom I've had for a bit over 8 years. It's possible that his feathers have looked like this before; it's just that the others in my flock don't look like this and I haven't noticed it before. 

Bird-Bird's behaviour has seemed very normal. He has a son and daughter who hatched a bit more than 4 months ago (tragically he lost his wife 10 days after they hatched, but he has seemed to be doing well with his children). Bird-Bird and his kids are always hanging out together, and they seem very happy, but he does occasionally scuffle with them (I think especially his son). One other thing about his kids is that because they can fly I think that Bird-Bird occasionally forgets his disability and tries to fly off of a table about 2.5-3 feet off of the ground. He has steps up to it and I encourage him to use them; I think that as long as he doesn't get too excited when he's on the table he's fine.

I can't think what it might be, unless perhaps bathing with them in the water with Hagen Prime and Benebac could be having this effect? (I suppose he could have banged up his feathers from scuffling with his kids or in a fall, but I don't know why they'd stay looking like this just from that...).

I'd be most grateful for any input / advice you might have.

Thanks so much,
Howard


----------



## Howard Nye (Oct 14, 2009)

*I discovered more damage*

I decided to try to wash Bird-Bird's tail feathers to see if he just had Hagen Prime / Benebac caked on there, and I discovered that they were more damaged than I thought (see attached). Do you think this could be from fighting with his kids? If so should it settle down once they've grown up? I'm surprised if this is the cause of the trouble, as they seem to love hanging out with each other so much; I really thought they were all getting along really well. 

Also, do you think it would help the situation if Bird-Bird got re-married?

Thanks,
Howard


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Does he bump them against anything? Our rescued blue jays feathers do that when he bumps into things in his cage. Am not experienced with this. Am sure you already looked for mites. Am wondering about a nutritional deficiency.
https://www.beautyofbirds.com/featherdisorders.html#poor


----------



## Howard Nye (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks, cwebster,

Do you think that he could have bumped them when he tries to fly down from the table but, because he can't fly, might kind of crash land onto them?

Apart from that I don't see how he could be bumping them on anything, since his territory is a big open room (he's never caged). His diet is Baden Feed Tippler Mix (he doesn't seem to want to eat anything else) - it's what he's been eating for about 8 years. The only recent dietary change was that I started supplementing his water with Hagen Prime and Benebac about 6 months ago.

(Yes; I checked for mites; we have a new resident with mites, but even though he's still in isolation, and his feathers haven't even been damaged by them, and I preventatively gave the whole flock Ivermectin anyway).


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Howard, i know you take superb care of your birds and hope someone experienced with the feather problem answers soon.


----------



## dj19988 (Jul 14, 2017)

just pull that out and let new feathers grow


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Would just wait and let the bird replace the feathers while molting. Pulling out feathers would be painful.


----------

